# Lure recommendation for Belize



## bcoastal (Aug 8, 2012)

Heading to Belize next week and taking my trout rod. Was told they catch smaller tarpon and bonefish off the dock we will be staying at. Any lure recommendations?


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*caught tons of em*

Pearl Bass Assassin with Chart. tail - in Hopkins - as well as Fla. , just about any swim bait works


----------



## tbaker (Dec 20, 2004)

We stay at a place on the south end of San Pedro from time to time. There are tarpon circling constantly at night. They don't want anything but flies. My kid hooked one on a curly tailed grub, but it was not the norm. 

For bones think crappie tackle.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Topwaters! If you are staying San Pedro you can can get some local guys to take you to some of the shallow water mangroves. Your chances of catching cuberas, cudas, and maybe even a snook are good this time of year.


----------



## mightflat187 (Apr 24, 2018)

Not sure where your going to in Belize but I would plan on smaller the better and assume clear water conditions. The bones are easier with a fly but a small bucktail jig might do it. You will also see permit in the same water.


----------



## Rufneck (Jul 21, 2016)

*Swim Bait?*



TrueblueTexican said:


> Pearl Bass Assassin with Chart. tail - in Hopkins - as well as Fla. , just about any swim bait works


What size do you use? I am looking for a bait that I can cast pretty far from the upper helm of my boat when I spot them. Is there a hard swim bait that also works well like a sub-surface lure?


----------



## Laguna 68 (May 25, 2011)

Caught bonefish there in June on smaller Buggs jigs (FTU) and 1/16 oz jigs/Gulp Mantis Shrimp.


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

bcoastal said:


> Heading to Belize next week and taking my trout rod. Was told they catch smaller tarpon and bonefish off the dock we will be staying at. Any lure recommendations?


If it's not too late, why don't you e-mail someone down there and ask them? Just a thought.....


----------



## JoeTXFish (Jun 4, 2018)

Gotcha, shrimp and crab patterns.


----------

